

Ask HN: Is there a "new" WRT54G? - vicken

I've been using WRT54G routers with DD-WRT for years and am looking to get a new router. I haven't been keeping up to date on the latest and greatest in routers and am wondering if there's a "new" WRT54G, so to speak. Meaning, is there a better router out there that can run DD-WRT or can provide the same features &#38; functionality?
======
dahjelle
You might appreciate Jeff Atwood's post on the subject. [1] He comes down to
the Asus RT-N16 with the open-source Tomato firmware.

[1] [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/06/because-everyone-
st...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/06/because-everyone-still-needs-
a-router.html)

------
kephra
TP-Link wr1043nd is one of the preferred routers for OpenWRT.

Featuring 32mb RAM, 8mb Flash, 4+1 Ethernet, 2.4ghz 802.11bgn wifi, and an USB
port.

The best thing is that it requires no binary drivers and runs perfectly on
Linux 2.4 to 3.3.8.

------
itwerks4me
The Asus rtn16 is popular, it has a fast processor, large amount of RAM, is
dual band N, and has USB storage capabilities. I use WRT350Ns all the time,
and love them, even if they are light on RAM and are draft-N.

~~~
kephra
The Asus RT-N16 is still not supported by OpenWrt!

The broadcom gmac driver is not covered by a GPL compliant licence.

